# Teichmuscheln



## Alexius30 (22. Juni 2016)

Kann ich in meinen Teich Teichmuscheln geben? Und sollte ich auf was achten?


----------



## sugger1234 (22. Juni 2016)

lebende oder nur die Schalen
beides ist möglich
die meisten __ Muscheln mögen einen Sand oder Kies Boden das sie sich eingraben können
Ich habe keinen Sand oder Kies  am Boden und es geht auch
auf Algenmittel verzichten


----------



## Alexius30 (22. Juni 2016)

Ok danke


----------



## smallfreak (22. Juni 2016)

pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Kann ich in meinen Teich Teichmuscheln geben? Und sollte ich auf was achten?


Wenn Du Teichmuscheln richtig einsetzt, wirst Du sie anschließend nie wieder sehen. Das ist also kein Hingucker sondern ein unsichtbarer Wasser Filtrierer. Gerade bei __ Muscheln muss man sich fragen, ob sie in einem bestimmten Teich Sinn machen.

Wer unbedingt in seinem Teich Bitterlinge züchten möchte braucht zwingend Muscheln, weil die Fische die Muscheln als symbiotischen Partner brauchen und sich umgekehrt die Muschel Larven wieder über die BItterlinge vermehren.

Sicherheitshalber möchte ich erwähnen, dass die __ Teichmuschel unter Naturschutz steht und KEINESFALLS irgendwo aus einem Gewässer eingesammelt werden darf. Also kein Wildfang, sondern aus der Zucht kaufen. Die werden übrigens auch 20cm und größer, wenn sie alt genug werden. In den Seen in meiner Nachbarschaft finde ich regelmäßig Schalen in der Größe.


----------



## Alexius30 (22. Juni 2016)

Mit den Bitterlingen das weiß ich. Was fressen Teichmuscheln und wie vermehren sie sich.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Juni 2016)

Hi Pipsi,

__ Muscheln (die käuflich erwerblichen Schwanenmuscheln) haben ganz spezielle Ansprüche die in Teichen erfüllt sein müssen damit sie einige Zeit überleben können

"trübes" Wasser ist Pflicht (trüb ist hier gemeint durch Schwebealgen, Zooplankton, Bakterienkolonien, aufgewirbelten Detrius - klares Wasser bedeutet den schnellen Hungertod da dann net genug filtrierbares Futter im Wasser ist

keine Filteranlage an kleinen Teichen die ihnen das dauerhaft im Wasser vorhanden sein müssende schwebende Futter wegfrißt (höchstens eine Belüftungsanlage)

eine große Bodenfläche (mehrere qm2 Sandboden/feiner Kies von min. 6-7cm Dicke)

und keine steilen Wände, zumindest auf einer Seite flach auslaufend damit die Muscheln problemlos je nach Witterung von unten nach oben und umgekehrt wandern können - viel mehr als 30Grad dürfen die schrägen Teichseiten dafür aber net aufweisen sonst rutscht das feine Substrat ab und auf blanker Folie oder über Grobkies/Steine können sie sich nicht fortbewegen

Vermehrung klappt bei den Schwanenmuscheln als Spätwinterlaicher nur in großen Teichen mit winteraktiven Fischarten auf denen die Glochidien (Muschellarven) anfangs parasitieren. Jede Süßwassermuschelart die sich über Glochidien vermehrt hat spezielle Wirtsfische (Schwanenmuscheln - Anodonta-Arten -  u.a __ Flußbarsch, __ Döbel).

Malermuscheln (Unio-Arten) z.B laichen im Frühsommer zur Paarungszeit der Bitterlinge ab und nutzen so u.a diese als Glochidienträger

die Bachperlmuschel wieder braucht zwingend Bachforellen

MfG Frank


----------



## smallfreak (22. Juni 2016)

pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Mit den Bitterlingen das weiß ich. Was fressen Teichmuscheln und wie vermehren sie sich.


Wenn Du das mit den Bitterlingen weißt, dann weißt Du doch auch wie sich die __ Muscheln vermehren.  Ist kompliziert. Wikipedia ist den Freund. Ein bisschen Eigeninitiative in der Informationsbeschaffung schadet nicht. Ruhig mal auch selbst  eine Antwort suchen, das ist auf Dauer nachhaltiger.

Als Nahrung fressen sie das was Du mit einem Wasserfilter entfernst: Kleinstlebewesen, Schwebealgen. Nichts was größer ist als Wasserflöhe. Nicht füttern, aber ihnen auch nicht die Nahrung weg filtern.

Das steht übrigens auch in jedem Artikel über Teichmuscheln. Da werden die Kinder im Informations Schlaraffenland groß und wissen nichts damit anzufangen...


----------



## domserv (8. Juli 2016)

Ich hole diese thread nochmal hoch.

Ich habe 6 __ Muscheln in meinem Teich ohne Technik. Das Wasser ist klar und den Muscheln gehts gut. Alle 6 stehen aufrecht im Teich und filtrieren fleißig. Seit 3 Tagen hat sich eine der Muscheln nun mehr oder weniger komplett in den Sand eingegraben. Auch ein Zweite beginnt sich immer tiefer in den Sand zu wühlen. Weiß jemand, was das für eine Ursache hat?


----------



## Limnos (9. Juli 2016)

Hi domserv

Wie lange hast du die __ Muscheln schon im Teich? Das Verhungern kann Monate dauern. Es gelingt relativ selten Muscheln im Teich über Jahre am Leben zu erhalten. Normal können sie sehr alt werden. Die Flussperlmuscheln sogar deutlich über 100 Jahre. Ich rate von der Haltung ab.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Wetterleuchten (10. Juli 2016)

Ich hänge mich da auch mal dran.
Als ich kürzlich die Wasserminzen und ein paar andere Pflanzen aus dünnte, fiel mir eine kleine Muschel (nicht mal Daumennagel groß) in die Hände, die ich vorsichtig wieder dahin zurücklegte, wo sie vermutlich her war. Klar, falsche Reaktion, ich hätte auch ein Foto machen können um zu schauen, was für eine Muschel das ist. 
Ich vermute, dass sie mit Pflanzen eingeschleppt wurde. Sediment aus Sand, feinem Kies, und "Schmodder" hats an der Stelle ja schon, etwas weiter auch ein neu aufgeschüttetes Flachufer aus einer dicken Schicht Spielsand, an Schwebealgen und allerhand Plankton dürfte nun auch kein Mangel herrschen. 
Was mir in diesem Zusammenhang Sorgen macht, ist die sehr geringe Wasserhärte im Teich. __ Muscheln brauchen doch Kalzium zum Gehäusebau. Oder reicht denen, was sie mit dem Plankton aufnehmen?


----------



## domserv (11. Juli 2016)

Ich würde heute auch nicht mehr so viele __ Muscheln einsetzen, wenn überhaupt. Aber die sind nunmal da und jetzt muss ich mich um die Kerle kümmern. Hat denn jemand eine Ahnung was das komplette Eingraben bedeutet. Die buddeln sich hoffentlich nicht zum Sterben ein.


----------



## Limnos (11. Juli 2016)

Hi Beate

Du hast da wahrscheinlich eine Erbsenmuschel (Pisidium spec.)gefunden. Sie hängen meist an Unterwasserpflanzen. Waren sie gelblich? 

@ domserv: Dass sie sich eingraben, ist ganz normal. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## domserv (11. Juli 2016)

Vielleicht habe ich mich blöd ausgedrückt. Die __ Muscheln stehen normalerweise (zumidest bei mir) etwas (ca. 1/3) eingegraben, aufrecht, leicht geöffnet und filtrieren. Eine  Muschel hat sich nun komplett eingegraben. Da schaut nur noch ein winziger Grad aus dem Sand und die Muschel ist dadurch natürlich komplett geschlossen und kann überhaupt nicht mehr filtrieren. Was macht die da?


----------



## Wetterleuchten (11. Juli 2016)

Hi Wolfgang und Danke für deine Antwort,

so aus dem Gedächtnis heraus meine ich, sie hatte eine hell-ockerfarbene Tönung.
Mit __ Muscheln habe ich mich noch gar nicht näher beschäftigt, ist gerade voll Neuland, aber spannend.
Ich habe grade mal etwas gegoogelt und diese Seite http://www.weichtiere.at/Muscheln/index.html?/Muscheln/kleinmuscheln.html gefunden. 
Sie hatte ein wenig Ähnlichkeit mit der dort abgebildeten Flusskugelmuschel. Aber die in meinem Teich wäre ja wohl mehr als unwahrscheinlich.

Und ganz praktisch betrachtet: ich muss an diese Ecke im Spätsommer noch mal ran, Pflanzen entfernen. Dabei kann ich noch mal genauer schauen, wieviele Muscheln dort überhaupt sind und ob sie überhaupt noch leben. Muss ich irgendwas beachten, damit sie keinen Schaden nehmen, außer Pflanzen (__ Seggen und Wasserminzen) einzeln rausziehen und genau ansehen?


----------



## Kuni99 (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo Beate,

schau' mal hier und meine Beiträge zu dem Thema.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Wetterleuchten (16. Juli 2016)

Heute beim __ Wasserminze ernten, habe ich den Wurzelfilz der __ Minzen mal gründlich durchsucht. Du meine Güte, die kleinen Exemplare sind echt nicht größer als grobe Sandkörner. Und allesamt so durchscheinend, dass man echt Angst kriegt, aber stabil. 
Joa, die kamen raus, und sind inzwischen wieder in die um ein paar Minzen ärmere, aber immer noch reichlich wurzelfilzige und schlammreiche "Verlandungszone" zurück gesetzt. die größeren sind so schätzungsweise 6-8 mm breit.
Häubchenmuschel?


----------



## Kuni99 (16. Juli 2016)

Hallo Beate,

ja, das ist die Häubchenmuschel. Andere Kugelmuscheln brauchen strömendes Wasser und Erbsenmuscheln sind nur ein Viertel so groß und asymmetrisch.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------

